# mkv files and Apple TV



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

A quick question. I have tons of mkv files that have a bitrate of a normal 720p files.. well they are encoded in x264 format with 6CH AC3 audio. They currently reside on my hdd hooked upto the apple extreme base station. Here is an example of one such file:

video : 6061 kbps
audio : 448 kbps AC3
resolution : 1280x704
size : 4475 MB

Apple TV hates mkv files. Is there a way to preserve the bitrate, and the 6CH audio and make apple tv play them over the network on my tv?

This ability will make or break my Apple TV buying decision.

Any suggestion is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

A program like VisualHub can transcode your mkv to an mov that'll play fine on the AppleTV


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

is this going to be lossless? and I only see MP4 is a viable option for that program.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Is there a way to preserve the bitrate, and the 6CH audio and make apple tv play them over the network on my tv?


Yes to the video, no to the audio (I could be wrong, but I don't think AppleTV supports 6-channel sound -- someone will correct me if I'm wrong I'm sure!) and yes to the networking.

You just need to convert, and yes it's lossy, but not like JPEG lossy. Unlikely you would see any difference.

Let's see -- I think VisualHub could handle this, I know ffmpegX can, don't know about MPEG Streamclip.

There's a fellow on this forum who's into hacking his ATV, he'll probably say you can convert straight from your MKV to a DIVX AVI that will keep things the way you like them and (with hacking) the ATV will play nicely.


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

The AppleTV currently supports AC3 and DTS digital passthrough, which meets the .mov file specs
VisualHub is fast. Your questions will be answered on their website and forums.
QuickTime Pro with the Perian plugin is a much slower option that also transcodes mov from mkv


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

is there a way to simply change the mkv container to mov and bypass the encoding part because I have hours and hours worth of mkv files and transcoding them to a diff format will take like a million years.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

spitfire said:


> is there a way to simply change the mkv container to mov and bypass the encoding part because I have hours and hours worth of mkv files and transcoding them to a diff format will take like a million years.


Nope.

I'd suggest purchasing Visual Hub and creating a batch conversion of files. Run it overnight. You'll get a lot done in that timeframe. (If it's an option to let your computer chunk through the files overnight, that is.)


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

hack the sucker with NitoTV and I think the mplayer plugin will rock the mkv for you.

Otherwise look into a cheap Mini (make sure your display has pixel mapping to save you the DisplayConfigX headache) and use the VLC in there.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Another rule of thumb: avoid mkv files wherever possible. DivX = way more versatile and better supported. I got tired of transcoding too, so I bought a DivX-capable DVD player (plays PAL as well) for $40 and I'm *loving* it.

As Harpoon sez, the Apple TV can be, uh, supplemented to play a lot of different formats.


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

Is it possible to get an mkv file with DTS audio to play on the ATV and passthrough the 6 channel DTS audio?

VisualHub supports mkv with 6 channel AC3, but not DTS. Their forums explain timing problems during re-encoding. Rather, that program converts mkv with DTS to 2 channel mp4.

I know the mkv can be de-muxed, the DTS converted to AC3, then re-muxed ... but isn't there an easier way?


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

only if you hack it, and if Perian/mplayer can play DTS (I'm not sure offhand, but leaning towards no).

Just getting 5.1 on the thing was a bit of a wait, but is done now (if you have Leopard and Handbrake).

Personally, I'd add a couple of hun and go mini if you're looking at mkv as it's too much kung-fu to get the mkv happening on the TV. It's not a box for the videophile but for the "hey, that looks pretty good" crowd. Trust me on that, I work on video for a living but got an TV because of price and the WAF I needed to stay within.


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks harpoon.
So far, that's my understanding as well.
Maybe VisualHub or Handbrake will get the DTS conversion figured out in the future.
Overall, I'm pretty happy with what the AppleTV can do.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

I use *mokgvm2dvd1.0.2* to convert -- not sure if that helps. 
Found it on Versiontracker.


----------



## atvpatch (May 12, 2008)

Visual Hub is your friend. Avoid mkv's wherever possible.


----------

